# Who have you hunted with.



## k9h (5 August 2008)

Following on from who do you hunt with!

I have followed the following packs! In no particular order!

Percy  ( groom for staff &amp; Lady Masters' horses, full season)
Fernie (full season)
Atherstone (full season)
Warwickshire (full season)
Pytchley (full season)
Woodland Pytchley (full season)
Readifield Bloodhounds (full season)
Middleton (on foot)
Borders
West Percy
West Somerset
D&amp;S Staghounds
Exmoor Foxhounds
Pendle Forest &amp; Craven Harriers (still with, 8 seasons!)
Tiverton
Wynnstay (on foot)


----------



## Maesfen (5 August 2008)

How long have you got?!
Again, no particular order, most on foot on days away or as groom doing second horses, none as a subscriber, not brave enough!

Old Surrey &amp; Burstow, by mistake on drive out with family as a child; rapidly driven away as they' were all anti's!
Hampshire Hunt
Vine &amp; Craven
Crawley &amp; Horsham
Eridge
Southdown (before they and E amalgamated)
Taunton Vale
Tiverton Staghounds
D &amp; S Staghounds
Exmoor Foxhounds
Minehead Harriers
West Somerset (I think, Bertie Hill was Master)
Quantock Staghounds
Berkeley
Beaufort (quite a bit of 2nd horsing over 2 seasons)
Heythrop
Radnor &amp; West Hereford
Belvoir
Quorn
Fernie
South Shropshire
North Shropshire
Wynnstay (used to have the best country - of course!)
Cheshire
Flint &amp; Denbigh
Border Counties Otterhounds
Hawkstone Otterhounds
Border Foxhounds
Hayden
Holderness
Meynell
our local minkhounds - once, never again!
Albany Bassets
Fourshires
Cheshire Beagles
Shropshire Beagles
Sennybridge (Farmers I think)
David Davies
also a couple of bobbery otterhunting packs in Ireland - great fun!

I bet I've missed some off but they can't have stuck in the memory!


----------



## kirstyhen (5 August 2008)

Only the Quorn, the Ledbury and the Cotswold Vale Farmers. Had fantastic days out with all of them.
I would love to visit a few packs, maybe one day soon Ill get to.


----------



## k9h (5 August 2008)

Great list!
A few there I would not mind a day with!
Always wanted to have a day with Bassets pre ban naturally!
Would love a day with the Blackmore &amp; Sparkfold Vale, have been invited for a day with the Derwent &amp; Fitz those will be on foot!
Hopefully get a day with the Belvoir too! Wink wink nudge nudge (you know who you are! was going to last season but ponio put up for sale!)
Mind my list is only from 12 years worth of hunting, I intend on making it grow like yours! I could take Freddy to alot of them!...LOL


----------



## Baggybreeches (5 August 2008)

My paltry list is: Holcombe Harriers, Cheshire Forest, Flint and Denbigh, and the Wynnstay. 
On my list for this season is PF&amp;C, look out Kate, I will be aboard the big guy! :grin: Also would like a day with Meynell, but I don't know if I am brave enough!  And obviously as a subscriber I will be out with the Holcombe.


----------



## amabelscott (5 August 2008)

My list is VERY short but i am going to build up slowly but surely  :grin:
Woodland Pytchley
Fernie
Duke of Buccleuch's


----------



## Eira (5 August 2008)

Don't worry ilovehorse4eva my list is even worse 

The Glamorgan Hunt 
The Pentyrch 

thats all


----------



## Maesfen (6 August 2008)

Great list!
A few there I would not mind a day with!
Always wanted to have a day with Bassets pre ban naturally!
Would love a day with the Blackmore &amp; Sparkfold Vale, have been invited for a day with the Derwent &amp; Fitz those will be on foot!
Hopefully get a day with the Belvoir too! Wink wink nudge nudge (you know who you are! was going to last season but ponio put up for sale!)
Mind my list is only from 12 years worth of hunting, I intend on making it grow like yours! I could take Freddy to alot of them!...LOL
		
Click to expand...


Not bad and we do have a lot of years on you (hate to admit that!) but I do/did have an obsessed husband and we'd drive miles, or rather we did, pre-ban; just not the same now, no matter how you look at it and that seems to be across the whole country, not just in pockets of it!  The poor D &amp; S has been decimated to a large  degree, think even Ravenwood would go along with that.
TBH, the bassets are still a lot of fun except it's now rabbits, they just don't do such a large area!

Better start strengthening Freddy up then, sounds like he'll need his Weetabix! You wouldn't believe how ugly he is ATM, hope it's just growing pains LOL!


----------



## countess (6 August 2008)

Not sure if i have missed any but here's mine,
North tyne
Border
Haydon
Bewcastle
Tynedale
Jedforest
Liddesdale
West percy
Cumberland farmers
Newcastle &amp; district beagles
Conniston(j meet)
Teme valley (nice visit)
Dalston minkhounds
Bedale (long time ago)


----------



## countrybumpkin1 (6 August 2008)

only gone on foot, would love to spend a day though with the Thurlow hunt. Used to watch them hunt through my Grandads farm, counting how many made to the other side of the ditches (there were a few escapies!!! and hounds in the pond)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k9h (6 August 2008)

[/quote]Not bad and we do have a lot of years on you (hate to admit that!) but I do/did have an obsessed husband and we'd drive miles, or rather we did, pre-ban; just not the same now, no matter how you look at it and that seems to be across the whole country, not just in pockets of it!  The poor D &amp; S has been decimated to a large  degree, think even Ravenwood would go along with that.
TBH, the bassets are still a lot of fun except it's now rabbits, they just don't do such a large area!

Better start strengthening Freddy up then, sounds like he'll need his Weetabix! You wouldn't believe how ugly he is ATM, hope it's just growing pains LOL! [/quote]

Luckily I got out with the D&amp;S pre ban in fact all of them I did preban. You would of got to let your pack lose with the Albany?
Freddy will have time to grow up (so I can save up to go with them all!!LOL) Also handsome is as handsome does! :grin: I'm sure he is just having an ugly duckling moment! The puppies are looking really well I  must say so bouncy &amp; you are keeping Modget!


----------



## seche (6 August 2008)

My list is considerably shorter - perhaps im the youngest?

East Sussex &amp; Romney Marsh
Southdown &amp; Eridge
OS &amp; B
Ludlow 
South Shropshire
North Herefordshire
Wheatland
United

Quantock Staghounds

Coakham Bloodhounds

Blean Beagles
Stowe Beagles


----------



## Sir_Gwain (6 August 2008)

My list is even shorter.

I'm a Virgin. 

But intend to go out with the Essex &amp; Suffolk the coming season.


----------



## Gamebird (6 August 2008)

Hmmmm.....

Derwent (subscriber)
Middleton
Sinnington
Staintondale
Brocklesby
Holderness
Duke of Beaufort
Warwickshire

I feel like I'm missing one or two, but that may be the lot. Poor show, I know. I think I'll play the youth card too 

K9h - who's your contact at the Derwent? (or is it me and I've forgotten? :blush


----------



## ann-jen (6 August 2008)

As a child/teenager:-
Zetland (mostly)
South Durham (a lot)
Hurworth (occasionally)
Bedale (odd occasion)
Cleveland (once)
As an adult :-
Odd time with the Zetland
Odd time with the Braes of Derwent.


----------



## landyandy (6 August 2008)

it's a while since i hunted, i went with the badsworth before they joined with bramham, had some great days.


----------



## k9h (6 August 2008)

K9h - who's your contact at the Derwent? (or is it me and I've forgotten? :blush

Click to expand...

Your off the hook not you! You can if you like though! No it is a young man:grin: with a quad  so I won't be mounted on a horse! Sadly you hunt same days as us so I have to wait till we cancel a day then I will be across!


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2008)

HH throughout childhood
then the Route Harriers
then the HH again for ten seasons (500+ days on one horse  )
then the Fermanagh Harriers - hunting is still legal in NI

have also hunted with the Beaufort, the Garth (as was), the Vine &amp; Craven, the Cattistock, the Four Burrow, the Crawley &amp; Horsham, the Aldershot Beagles ... i think I've missed a few ... and several packs on foot.

I haven't hunted on the mainland since the ban, so I don't know what it's like now.  The FH are a cross-border pack, so a lot of our days are down south.


----------



## Fairynuff (6 August 2008)

when I was still a blood thirsty bastard I hunted with the Fife Foxhounds, the Pytchly (sp) and I had the honour of hunting with the 'Black and Tans. The B and Ts were hunted by Thady Ryan and it was like taking part in a piece of history-Ive never had such a wunderful time hunting in my life . As far as Im concerned, Ive done the best . Im now an ANTI :shocked:. M.


----------



## Fairynuff (6 August 2008)

My spelling is awful.....................! Sorry. M.x


----------



## Fiona_C (6 August 2008)

Years ago hunted with Bedale and then Zetland.

Am hoping to get in with Woodland Pytchley this season.


----------



## JenHunt (7 August 2008)

mine is only a very short list....

Bilsdale (subscriber)

all the rest are guest days or the odd day here and there...

Hurworth
Cleveland
Bedale
York &amp; Ainsty North
West of Yore
York &amp; Ainsty South
South Durham
Sinnington
Goathland

That's 16 years of hunting, but i'll keep working on it.


----------



## Starbucks (7 August 2008)

Not many!!

Rockwood Harriers (lots)
Readyfield
Four shires
Badsworth
Barlow


----------



## CrazyMare (7 August 2008)

Just the Quorn for me. My Mums collegue hunts with the Belvoir and has told me to go out for a day with them, but I worry alot about going elsewhere - I hunt my 13.1h pony and with the Quorn its 'home' turf so to speak so I know where to go to avoid big hedges and how to get home.

Would adore days out with other hunts, but would require a nanny I think as I don't tend to put my girl to over 3ft out hunting.


----------



## jellybaby (8 August 2008)

I'm a bit thin on the ground :-(

Four Burrow (loads as a kid)
Western Hunt
South Cornwall Hunt

And now, the Avon Vale.

JB xx


----------



## RunToEarth (10 August 2008)

Wow, some very big lists there!! 
I havnt hunted with quite so many but I'm hoping my list will keep growing 

Rockwood Harriers (I was a member until this year!)
Badsworth&amp;Bramham moor (hunted with them both as separate packs as well before they amalgamated)
High Peak
York&amp;Ainsty S
Y&amp;A N
Grove&amp;Rufford
Barlow (as a child)
Readyfield (as a child)


----------



## Kenzo (12 August 2008)

Badders!!! 

....whoop ...whoop! :grin:


----------



## molehill (12 August 2008)

Dart vale and south pool harriers
Modbury harriers
Britannia beagles
Minkhounds-i cant remember which pack
Torrington farmers foxhounds
Exe valley buckhounds
Tiverton staghounds
D and S staghounds
Quantock staghounds
South devon fox hounds
I think that is it!Im sure some has slipped my memory,from when i was  a young child.My dad used to go every where!!
Just remembered 3 more........
Dartmoor fox hounds
Spooners
North cornwall
And another one.....Cheldon valley buck hounds


----------



## lucygunson (12 August 2008)

I have hunted with the following - 
Beaufort - first ever hunt, was supposed to go to the Mendip on a childrens meet it was cancelled as to windy then went to find the Semmington (we couldnt) so my first introduction to hunting was with the Beaufort lucky girl hey!!!
Mendip Farmers
South and West Wilts
Blackmore and Sparford Vale - jumped some of the biggest headges of my life!!!!  oo:


----------



## wally (14 August 2008)

Not so many for me but looking forward to this season:

Vale of Lune (Subscriber)
Holderness
Middleton
Heythrop
Cottesmore
High Peak
Staffordshire Moorland
Cheshire Forest
Pendle Forest and Craven
NE Cheshire Drag
Saddleworth Drag
Holcombe Harriers


----------



## Beanyowner (14 August 2008)

Hunted with the Beaufort (mounted and on foot) and the Ledbury (3 seasons mounted) and on foot with the Mendip Farmers.


----------



## hackneylass2 (16 August 2008)

Short list.

Middleton
Holderness


----------



## oofadoofa (18 August 2008)

Mainly Taunton Vale but also
Cotley
Seavington
Blackmore &amp; Sparkford Vale
Axe Vale
Taunton Vale Harriers
Devon &amp; Somerset
Exmoor Foxhounds

Think that's about it.  Not very impressive is it?


----------



## BlackWhite381 (18 August 2008)

Meynell
Four Shires

Want to build on it though


----------



## xjesspufferx (1 September 2008)

Im currently hunting with the Pytchley.
Portman
Cheshire Forest
Heythrop
Crawley &amp; Horsham


----------



## alicetikko (21 August 2010)

hiyaa guys, does any body no where to find hunting dates and times for dalevale and south pool harriers, thanks x


----------



## mastermax (21 August 2010)

My list is very short.
Dart Vale and South Pool
Modbury Harriers
Four Burrow
Cury
subscribed to cury this year. Yeah


----------



## Sparkles (21 August 2010)

Used to be with Pytchley, went with Woody P once or twice I think.
Now with Beaufort


----------



## JenHunt (21 August 2010)

crikey, there's some serious lists going on here!! I'd best keep working on it!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (22 August 2010)

Quorn,Cottesmore, Belvoir, Heythrop, High Peak, Avon Vale,Mendip Farmers, VWH, Exmoor, Dulverton East and West, Fourburrow, North Cornwall, Llanwnnen farmers,Gogerddan.


----------



## Ella19 (22 August 2010)

Surrey Union
Warwickshire


----------



## Simsar (22 August 2010)

Coakham (dad was quarry for a very short while)
Surrey Union
Chid
OSandB
Crawley and Horsham
SDandE
HH
Quorn
Berkeley
Kent and Surrey

Forgotten some and spelling is bad sorry.


----------



## druid (22 August 2010)

Kildare 
South County Dublin Harriers
Shillelagh 
Limerick
Scarteen
Galway Blazers 
East Antrim Harriers
Meath
Kerr's Beagles
Ward Union


----------



## Simsar (22 August 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That'll be all the best hunts then! Lucky you.


----------



## druid (22 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That'll be all the best hunts then! Lucky you.
		
Click to expand...

That's beacuse we have all the best hunts this side of the pond....oh and we can still "hunt"! (well, not the Ward Union!) Don't jump anymore though so no hunting for me!


----------



## star (22 August 2010)

only the SC&RMA draghunt.  Need to expand I thinks!


----------



## marmalade76 (23 August 2010)

I have done most of my hunting with the Farmers Bloodhounds and the Cotswold.

When I was a kid I had a few days out with the South Hereford (when meets were within hacking distance) and a few days with the VWH when I was at college as a teen.

Hope to have a day or two out with the Cotswold and the Cotswold Vale this season, looking forward to it as I haven't been out for five seasons!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (23 August 2010)

Chid & Lec, Quorn, Cottesmore, Belvoir, Fernie, Portman, BS&V, Cattistock, Warwickshire, Pytchley, D&S, Cotley, South & West Wilts, Wilton.

Cambridge Uni Draghounds.

Sarsgrove Harriers.


----------



## ali985 (23 August 2010)

Hey ive nt done much hunting but have gone with
South Down and Eridge
Old Surrey and Burstow
Coakham blood hounds (on foot)


----------



## Tinkerbee (23 August 2010)

South Tyrone
Grove and Rufford
S. Notts
High Peak
Four Shires

The english ones, only on foot though, so does that count?


----------



## BarmyC (26 August 2010)

My list is rather poor...

Old Surrey and Burstow 
Mid Surrey Farmers Drag 

And if you can class it as hunting 
WDHC  mock hunts


----------



## Countrygirl (26 August 2010)

OK here goes - hopefully I can remember them all
South Durham
Beaufort
New Forest Buckhounds
New Forest Foxhounds
Wilton
Cattistock
Aldenham Harriers
Stour Valley Beagles
Essex and Suffolk
Essex Farmers and Union
East Essex
Easton Harriers
Waveney Harriers
Dunston Harriers
D& S
Quantocks
Royal Artillery
Berwickshire
Buccleugh
Brighton and Storrington
West Street Tickham
Glamorgan
Curre
LLangibby
Pentyrch
Tredegar Farmers
Thats all I can remember for now.


----------



## JenHunt (27 August 2010)

I'd forgotten that I can now add the East Galway and the Roscommon to my list!


----------



## Maesfen (27 August 2010)

druid said:



			Kildare 
South County Dublin Harriers
Shillelagh 
Limerick
Scarteen
Galway Blazers 
East Antrim Harriers
Meath
Kerr's Beagles
Ward Union
		
Click to expand...




Simsar said:



			^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That'll be all the best hunts then! Lucky you.
		
Click to expand...


Rubbish!  Get up here to Wynnstay country or wash your mouth out!


----------



## Simsar (27 August 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Rubbish!  Get up here to Wynnstay country or wash your mouth out! 

Click to expand...

Thought about bringing Pete!  Can you put us up, I want to do some hunt swaps suggested on other post but nothing been said.


----------



## Maesfen (27 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			Thought about bringing Pete!  Can you put us up, I want to do some hunt swaps suggested on other post but nothing been said.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see you up here, would be a pleasure any time you can make it and certainly have beds to spare for horse and you!


----------



## Simsar (28 August 2010)

What about Jan/Feb/Mar then if offer or all your offers still stand we can take someone (small and grey) back with us, either for us or cover and return.


----------



## Maesfen (28 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			What about Jan/Feb/Mar then if offer or all your offers still stand we can take someone (small and grey) back with us, either for us or cover and return.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a great plan but knock March off the menu if you can, we wind up about the 12th usually.  BTW, small and grey thing is a very fat small and grey thing ATM! 
Will get the details for you when I can ok.


----------



## k9h (28 August 2010)

jenhunt said:



			crikey, there's some serious lists going on here!! I'd best keep working on it! 

Click to expand...

You can add us, don't forget you have been with our hounds so counts as us, even if not our country!


----------



## Simsar (28 August 2010)

Maesfen said:



			That sounds a great plan but knock March off the menu if you can, we wind up about the 12th usually.  BTW, small and grey thing is a very fat small and grey thing ATM! 
Will get the details for you when I can ok.
		
Click to expand...

Cool!  Spyder is coming on in leaps and bounds, very excited. x


----------



## Simsar (28 August 2010)

druid said:



			That's beacuse we have all the best hunts this side of the pond....oh and we can still "hunt"! (well, not the Ward Union!) Don't jump anymore though so no hunting for me!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I want to live with you, best horses best hunting, when i grow up I'm going to live in Ireland. x


----------



## icemaiden113 (28 August 2010)

My list is considerably (sp) shorter than others but here goes!

Burton
Blankney
South Notts 
Brocklesby
Grove and Rufford
Torrington Farmers
Stevenstone
Tetcott
Eggesford
Exmoor
Dulverton West
North Tyne 
Haydon
Tynedale
Wheatland
Readyfield Bloodhounds
Badsworth and Bramham
Rockwood Harriers
Tiverton Staghounds
D & S Staghounds
And this season will be adding the Barlow!!


----------



## tractor (28 August 2010)

I have a fairly short list, but feel I should post as there's not many mentions of Essex! 

Essex Farmers and Union - 15 seasons! and I managed 60 days during my last year at Uni...:-D

Essex
Essex & Suffolk - only once,  AMAZING but terrifying day
East Essex
D&S
Exmoor
Bicester & Whaddon Chase

Think that's it!!


----------



## Ravenwood (28 August 2010)

Oh dear - reading all these extensive lists make me realise how untravelled hunting wise I am!!

My little list consists of:-

Ashford Valley
Exmoors
D&S
Dulverton Farmers
Dulverton West

On foot/car follower:-
Quantock Stags
Tiverton Stags
Mink hounds (but don't know exactly which pack )

I would love to go over and hunt in Ireland - maybe I will one day!

I would love to go and hunt with any of you for that matter!!  I have been invited to the Fernie for a day, but never worked out the logistics of actually getting there!!


----------



## Shearer (29 August 2010)

Vale of Aylesbury with Garth & South Berks or The Kimblewick as it's now known


----------



## spotty_pony (30 August 2010)

I have only been out with the Cottesmore so far.


----------



## Shutterbug (30 August 2010)

Nobody 

Cause I have never been 

I want to go though...one day


----------



## JenHunt (31 August 2010)

k9h said:



			You can add us, don't forget you have been with our hounds so counts as us, even if not our country!
		
Click to expand...

very good point! 
you've still to come and join us though!


----------

